# AC line set



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wondering why they don't make this easier

Why don't they make some type of high pressure hose instead of copper ...

You might think it is strange but hey my gauges have high pressure hoses


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would guess it's because you have to pull a vacuum.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I would guess it's because you have to pull a vacuum.


Most gauge connection are with the valves at the unit ... Which is brass

Or you saying you can't put a vacuum on hoses ???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's late I'm talking crazy, forget my comment about the vacuum. New theory is cost and durability.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> It's late I'm talking crazy, forget my comment about the vacuum. New theory is cost and durability.


LMAO ... That's funny

And I have been drinking since 7:00 tonight ... And I thought I was talking crazy


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I know what you mean, bending 3/4 soft in a tight space without kinking it. Maybe there will be something like pex in the future. It would make it easier to pull it in ceiling spaces.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It would look like crap and I how would you check if it was beer can cold? Ha!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> I know what you mean, bending 3/4 soft in a tight space without kinking it. Maybe there will be something like pex in the future. It would make it easier to pull it in ceiling spaces.


I was thinking about speed and silver solder in cold climate ... 

It would be easier making a high pressure crimp on a hose than trying to solder out side


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

With all the slamming of pex/sharkbites/dresser couplings/propress/csst/ect. why would we be talking about ways to remove brazed soft copper from an AC system. It's not something I work on but I'd like to see it stay if only to keep the idiots that can't deal with it out of the trade. 





Paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.reflok.com/reflok-vrf-flexi-connectors.php


What's your take on this ?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Vermin would be a concern.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

High temps would break hoses down. Constant oil and liquid refer would likely cause hoses to dry out and split. Also, it would cost even more than copper.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, Old School's rubber test hoses aren't made for constant pressure like an A/C system that is constantly turning on and off all the time. Example: garden hoses. People who leave a lawn garden hose on all the time (like my mother-in-law) learn that constant pressure will cause the rubber hose to start to leak. Not so with good old copper water piping.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What are you guys thinking ??? 
Garden hose .. Lol

I was thinking more along the lines of high pressure hydraulic hose...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> http://www.reflok.com/reflok-vrf-flexi-connectors.php
> 
> What's your take on this ?


Interesting ...

That would solve a lot of our problems .....

Up here the temp starts to drop early and at times silver soldering is dam near impossible outside especially if there is any wind...


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> That would solve a lot of our problems .....
> 
> Up here the temp starts to drop early and at times silver soldering is dam near impossible outside especially if there is any wind...


What kind of torch are you using?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

You don't, remember precharged line sets with quick connects? I thought you were old. 
Best think that ever happened was ridding the industry of these connections, it stopped plumbers from installing AC without proper tools. 

Still done with mobile home/manufactured housing units, and you know the type that often work on these.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> You don't, remember precharged line sets with quick connects? I thought you were old.
> Best think that ever happened was ridding the industry of these connections, it stopped plumbers from installing AC without proper tools.
> 
> Still done with mobile home/manufactured housing units, and you know the type that often work on these.


Oh I remember ... Having to leave the extra copper coiled up... It was a stupid idea at the time ..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> What kind of torch are you using?


Turbo with the large tip ... Don't know the actual size of tip ... I would have to go take a look


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Turbo with the large tip ... Don't know the actual size of tip ... I would have to go take a look


It's a turbo tip00150


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Oh I remember ... Having to leave the extra copper coiled up... It was a stupid idea at the time ..


Coiled yes if measured wrong or no thought to routing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> With all the slamming of pex/sharkbites/dresser couplings/propress/csst/ect. why would we be talking about ways to remove brazed soft copper from an AC system. It's not something I work on but I'd like to see it stay if only to keep the idiots that can't deal with it out of the trade.
> 
> Paul


Dam straight I do line sets and love working with copper. Leave it alone. My theory is if it wasn't copper the crack heads wouldn't have any thing to steel.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ever try a goss tip?? I have the ga32. It's huge and put out the heat. I used it today to sil flos a 1" pipe into a hole I drilled into a 3" line. And use it for soft on 2" and up. It fast and doesn't make that screaming noise like tubo tips. Goss is all i use.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here. I bet you get a tip faster then a/c hose


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pulling a huge brain dart here, but I thought my Uponor rep said there is a certain PEX tha could be used for chillers. I don't remember if it was for water or refrigerant.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea I think it's called aqua therm.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here. It's sad. One day we won't get to play with fire at all!!! N


----------

